# Failed hind flexion test, is it really that bad?



## libbyandblue (22 April 2011)

So my horse has been on trial to an absolutely perfect family for a week now, and he was getting vetted today, just found out he failed his hind flexion test, his left was much worse. I can't understand where it has come from. We have had him for 7 years, competed him up at medium BD and novice BE without any problems, no soundness issues in his hind legs at all. 
I'm just devestated, because the vet who vetted him (not our vets) said they wouldn't touch him. He is such a perfect horse apart from that, so gutted. They are getting it investigated further, we can't loan him, as because of family reasons, he needs to be sold soon. 
He is 11 btw. 
Just wondering how bad this really is? I don't know how lame he was after it, but I'm just so gutted, because if it is something serious, we are going to have to knockdown the price and sell him as a happy hacker. We've already reduced the price as he had concussion/stress related laminitis last year.

thanks for any help


----------



## sariska (22 April 2011)

I had a 14.2hh tb pony that failed flexion tests. Although she had thoroughpin in both hocks she was 100% sound. 

If it were me I would be getting the area x-ray to check for an artritis/underlying conditions. 

To be fair, though, would you really buy a horse that failed a flexion test? I know I wouldn't!


----------



## libbyandblue (22 April 2011)

Yeah the people are getting x-rays and everything possible to get it done, we're all confused and want to find out what's wrong. Well exactly, I don't think I would either, I mean depending on what I wanted to do with it, I would never blame them for not buying him.


----------



## Kokopelli (22 April 2011)

My boy failed the flexion on a hind leg, he wasn't that lame. After x-rays we found he was developing arthritis. We sold him to a PC home where he wouldn't be jumping over about 2ft9/3ft at local shows. 

I didn't want him going to a competitive home after that. We dropped the price by £1000 and he is in a fab home. There is still hope.

Sometimes its also a good idea to do the flexion test another day as sometimes they just have a bad day and could be 100% sound. Best of luck.


----------



## cptrayes (22 April 2011)

I really feel for you, especially if it's a necessity that  the horse is sold. But this is exactly what flexion tests are for - to put joints that appear to be performing fine under an unusual, but not unreasonable,  amount of strain so that underlying conditions which are there, just not yet showing, show up clearly. At his age, with the situation you are describing, it would be most likely that he has hock spavins. The unfortunate thing is that early in the disease it is common for  nothing to show on the xrays and you may be none the wiser without paying out for other diagnostics.

I hope you manage to get this sorted quickly, for all your sakes, buyers (who sound like nice people) as well.


----------



## Pony_Puzz (22 April 2011)

Have known many horses who fail flexions that have gone on to compete at reasonable levels with no problems whatsoever! Personally a failed flexion test in a teen isn't as much of a worry for me as at that age the horse is bound to have had a bit of wear and tear. 
Also know of quite a few horses who have heart mumours or squeaks that are fine and still compete


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (22 April 2011)

I had a horse like this who failed on hind flexion tests. I dropped the price because the people still wanted to buy him. They have him about 6 years now and one of the daughters events him and does everything with him. But she doesn't jump more than about 1m10. So ideal for everyone.


----------



## donkey11 (26 April 2011)

no. flexion tests are one of the easiest tests to 'over do'
i know it would be great to think all vets got it right every time, but it is possible for them to over flex or hold too long. discression i think is required here. i have a horse who failed flexion test and he does just fine, im always conscience that it was brought to my attention, particularly when im bringing him up after his holidays! slow steady strengthening work and he pops fences for fun  good luck


----------



## Penny Less (27 April 2011)

Well my present horse failed a flexion test on one hind limb but I bought him anyway, as he was a teenager,only for hacking also negotiated on price.However this week he has  failed a flexion test big time on the "non affected" leg !Probably spavin. I was prepared to take a chance on him but unfortunately its not turned out well, however, I believe many people have horses that have failed a test that dont have problems.


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (28 April 2011)

If it helps at all I would fail flexions but like to think of myself as capable of more than just being a 'happy hacker'....I know it sounds silly but how many people do you know who would pass flexions?


----------



## Luci07 (28 April 2011)

I would get your own vet to do your assessements because then you will know exactly where you stand and also because he knows your horse- also shows the people who are loaning him that you are very committed to finding out what the problems are. I do applaud you though for not taking the normal route of blowing up and saying the vet is talking rubbish!! so while I know these people were going to do more tests, prob best if its with your vet. Once you have found out the problem, then you can price accordingly and I hope its not too much of a drop.

Ages ago my horse failed his vetting and the vet who failed him would not speak to me - even though the vendor had given permission. I know he probably thought I was going to be rude but in the end he did agree to talk to my vet before my own vet came back out to look at my horse. In my case, sadly it turned out to be nervicular (which my vet found - the other vet advised me to simply put my horse on bute before competing). Outcome was good finally as my horse came completely right, back to competing at the same level and then stayed with me for another 16 years!


----------

